# Whats on tap for the weekend...?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

What is everybody doing this weekend? I have the whole day to myself :smt003, no work, no chores so I think I'm goin down to the gulf & throw a fly or 2 in the water 'cuz it's been weeks. The only range around here is outdoors & it's just too hot & muggy for that right now... so I'm hittin the water. What's everybody else doing?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well my w/e is gonna be 9 days long:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
My vacation started at 5:30 pm today so I'll be flogging several firearms for the next few days....until the ammo money runs out:smt022


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shooting, brithday party of friend tomorrow. Shooting and River cruise Sunday. There making me go.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Shooting, brithday party of friend tomorrow. Shooting and River cruise Sunday. There making me go.


The Sanford River cruise...?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

More working on my house for me... Installing bathroom vent, Installing new outdoor light and pressure washing my front porch. I'm going to try my best to make it to the range on Sunday.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Gonna pop the cherry on my AR15 :smt070


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I am going to the range tomorrow. I did not get to go last weekend, so I'm needing the smell of gunpowder really bad. Plus we got a new contest for this month need to see what I can do with my 34.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

I think i'm going to check myself into the hospital tomorrow. I was sent home from work because I was so sick. I'm doing ok now except for the fact I feel like i'm going to crap my pants everytime I cough, sneeze, or puke. Also got a killer headache.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Maser said:


> I think i'm going to check myself into the hospital tomorrow. I was sent home from work because I was so sick. I'm doing ok now except for the fact I feel like i'm going to crap my pants everytime I cough, sneeze, or puke. Also got a killer headache.


~that sucks.... lame weekend for you...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

*I work every Fri, Sat, Sun...my choice....will go to Cape Hatteras this week for some offshore fishin'...hoping for a Grand Slam.*


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *I work every Fri, Sat, Sun...my choice....will go to Cape Hatteras this week for some offshore fishin'...hoping for a Grand Slam.*


Have a great time! I usually head to the Outer Banks about once a year. I'll be spending some time on Ocracoke Island in a few weeks... I can't wait! Last year I spent 2 weeks in the Duck/Corolla area. OBX is one of my favorite places for R&R...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No plans. I only had about 4 hours sleep yesterday, so I went to sleep around 9pm yesterday, and just woke up at 7:30am. I went to the range last weekend, so I won't be going until next weekend (I can't afford to go more often). 

Knees still hurt from that move at work, so no gym time today...


BORING...........


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea Rusty the Sanford Riverboat Cruise. I don't mine going but, no shooting from the boat. Oh me.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Yea Rusty the Sanford Riverboat Cruise. I don't mine going but, no shooting from the boat. Oh me.


Ha, thats funny...I got married on that boat 4 years ago.... standing right on the bow cruising down the river. We wanted to do something different... 
... when we took the cruise, the the bartender wuz pretty good with the drinks, he wuz giving me double all nite long.... artyman: And if ya do the dinner cruise... the prime rib was pretty good.... if ya like steak ... :smt023

Have a good time & was out for gators...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Not too much. I was going to the range this morning and remembered they're shooting trap out there all day so that will have to wait until Monday morning. 

I working on some decoys today. Tomorrow we have a graduation open house to go to. 

May go catch some smallies tomorrow evening


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I said the hell w/ it - went to the range anyway... Used some of my surplus ammo - down to 250 from 450 now...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm taking my wife and we're going to do some more scouting for Deer and Turkey later today.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

chores,shooting babysit the world best granddaughter,shooting, more babysitting,more shooting


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> I'm taking my wife and we're going to do some more scouting for Deer and Turkey later today.


Damn 2400, yur wife must be pretty cool. sounds like she does that with you often. The only way my wife would do that is if it was on horseback... only beause she's a horse nut... got any country side deer pix ? I've never seen Arizona.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Damn 2400, yur wife must be pretty cool. sounds like she does that with you often. The only way my wife would do that is if it was on horseback... only beause she's a horse nut... got any country side deer pix ? I've never seen Arizona.


She better be scouting, she got drawn too! :smt082 :smt082 
We're also going to do a little shooting. We've got some loads worked up and need to see how they perform. I'll see if I have some pics scanned and will post them if I do.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


> She better be scouting, she got drawn too! :smt082 :smt082
> We're also going to do a little shooting. We've got some loads worked up and need to see how they perform. I'll see if I have some pics scanned and will post them if I do.


 Wow, your wife got a tag... cool ! I've (via a friend in Cody) put in for Elk twice in Wyoming & never got tapped or won.Yeah I love the west & would love to see some pix...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I get to work this weekend. I'm hoping for rain tomorrow.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Son & his wife are down for the weekend from College Station. We went kayaking/fishing this morning, went to the range this afternoon. I'm ready for a nap, son and wife are off to visit friends.

Son caught a nice flounder. My wife caught a small red and small trout. I caught the kayak on an oyster reef and had to go swimming to release the anchor.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl  - How far is it from College Station? (I may have already asked U before)

I wish I could get my wife to go to the range again. If she were more interested, I'd probably buy her a P22 or some other 22 to plink w/...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

About 4 hours South.

Your welcome to come down anytime. I catch anchors better than I catch fish.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Wow, your wife got a tag... cool ! I've (via a friend in Cody) put in for Elk twice in Wyoming & never got tapped or won.Yeah I love the west & would love to see some pix...


We used to live in WY, it was nice to just walk in and buy my Elk, Deer and Antelope tags. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Finished the weekend replacing the serpentine belt on my son's Grand Am. He, his wife, and two dachshunds got just north of Rockport on their way back to College Station when things started flying out of the bottom of their car. 

The belt was shredded. :smt076 

Now he'll know how to replace the next one himself.

 

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Finished the weekend replacing the serpentine belt on my son's Grand Am. He, his wife, and two dachshunds got just north of Rockport on their way back to College Station when things started flying out of the bottom of their car.
> 
> The belt was shredded. :smt076
> 
> ...


With 2 sons ,believe me he'll want/need a couple more "lessons" (for free of course:mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

scooter said:


> With 2 sons ,believe me he'll want/need a couple more "lessons" (for free of course:mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

True, true.

WM


----------

